# Practice Case Studies



## nlaaron (Aug 18, 2014)

HI, Does anyone know of a good workbook that has case studies for outpatient surgery that also has the answers for studying purposes? Thank you!


----------



## cmacpc (Aug 22, 2014)

Are you studying for CPC or CCS.


----------



## Daniel Rowden (Aug 23, 2014)

AHIMA offers a really good book called "clinical coding workout" that has answers available to all their cases with explanations. It has inpatient and outpatient coding cases.

It also provides many with the answers in ICD-10-CM and ICD-10-PCS as well.


----------

